# Who can service my Rolex on here?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think there is guy who deals with Rolex on here, to add to all the problems I have , now my Submariner is loosing a half hour each day....

Are you out there ? Please ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll have a go at it for you....

(i'm helpful like that)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Think there is guy who deals with Rolex on here, to add to all the problems I have , now my Submariner is loosing a half hour each day....
> 
> Are you out there ? Please ?


only half an hour you are doing well 
sell it and get a breitling


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You lot are soooo helpful.

LOL just imagine Mr Chimp sorting out my precision time instrument...

With a sledge hammer ! 

ASctually if I wanted an accurate watch I would have got a filling station one for 30 bob and thrown it away when it stopped. Have several friends who have literally strapped them onto boat masts and they have gone on and on for years.

Mmm so no real help then... ?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hi t

seroius if you buy a rolex opening tool and have a look in yourself you may find it may be a bit dusty in there you can blow this out,but then you have the problem of re sealing the waterproof seal,i know its a rip off but i would take it to rolex to be sorted you would not trust your tt to a back street would you?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Mr Teasey, open up my watch ?no way. Any how HTF will it get full of dust when there are seals to stop water getting in 300 meters below water surface !

Maybe I am brave enough to change my oil or remove door panels and other bits of trim but I sure aint gonna strip down this ticker.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Hey Mr Teasey, open up my watch ?no way. Any how HTF will it get full of dust when there are seals to stop water getting in 300 meters below water surface !
> 
> Maybe I am brave enough to change my oil or remove door panels and other bits of trim but I sure aint gonna strip down this ticker.


 ;D don't belive the hype


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Hey Mr Teasey, open up my watch ?no way. Any how HTF will it get full of dust when there are seals to stop water getting in 300 meters below water surface !
> 
> Maybe I am brave enough to change my oil or remove door panels and other bits of trim but I sure aint gonna strip down this ticker.


why not? you can't do any more harm. If you want it because it looks nice, you aren't gonna damage its looks by checking it out yourself... whereas as a timepiece, its fecked anyway, so no more harm can be done


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> why not? you can't do any more harm. If you want it because it looks nice, you aren't gonna damage its looks by checking it out yourself... whereas as a timepiece, its fecked anyway, so no more harm can be done


You've got to admit - there's logic to his argument


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

mattwarren is the guy. He is a watch dealer and sells many top end watches. Not sure if he services them but I'll bet he knows someone who does.

Marco

p.s. He's also a Maserati owner now iirc, so he may not be visiting here that often these days.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

just take it to any "Watches of Switzerland", and they will send your watch away for repair. They are approved retailer for Rolex so should be pukka.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rolex service about Â£150-Â£200, more in London.

ps Snipers - It takes twice as long to hand build a Rolex movement as it does to machine build a TT. That's why they don't shed value so much.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> You've got to admit - there's logic to his argument Â


I agree as well


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Except it costs about Â£75 for the tool to get the back off without damaging it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks a lot Gary


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Except it costs about Â£75 for the tool to get the back off without damaging it.


He's not a tool!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Matt Warren 01923 770776 - I think the website is Blitz Watches


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not much help AS you're South Coaster, but there's a watch repair store in (I think) Picadilly tube station. Does Rolex's, Breitlings etc. Friend of mine took his there and was very impressed.

If it was me though, I'd bite the bullet and get it done properly.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Take it to any rolex distributor (might be difficult on the south coast!) and they should send it off to Switzland for you.

Alternatively, log onto the TT forum and ask if someone on here can do it - when they say they can, tell them no you don't want them to :-/

For the record though, I'll do it for you.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks you generous and talented folk ! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Take it to any rolex distributor (might be difficult on the south coast!) and they should send it off to Switzland for you.
> 
> Alternatively, log onto the TT forum and ask if someone on here can do it - when they say they can, tell them no you don't want them to :-/
> 
> For the record though, I'll do it for you.


Yes but they might recklessly wind it up too fast without your prior consent.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> He's not a tool!


Oh yes he is.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Take it to any rolex distributor (might be difficult on the south coast!) and they should send it off to Switzland for you.


It doesnt have to go to Switzerland - the Rolex repair place (for the UK or maybe just the affluent SE ) is in Bexley (A2 just inside the M25). They do while you wait valuations but for a service you might have to drop off and pick up later. At least that way you dont have to worry about it getting lost in the post (and don't ask Tim to post it for you ). IIRC the security was a bit fierce (unsurprisingly) so best to call ahead to book it in.

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Think there is guy who deals with Rolex on here, to add to all the problems I have , now my Submariner is loosing a half hour each day....
> 
> Are you out there ? Please ?


Actually if its losing half an hour per day, its MORE accurate than if it was losing 1 minute per day.....

If it was losing 1 minute per day, the watch would display the correct time roughly every 2 years (or precisely 720 days) - whereas if it is losing half an hour per day, it is "accurate" every 24 days.

This is based on it being an analogue rather than digital watch (!) because Â a digital watch would double these values 

If you could get it to lose an entire day every day, it'd be right twice per day, but unfortunately the watch would have stopped


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WHAT ? 

Jaw now on floor.............


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> to add to all the problems I have , now my Submariner is loosing a half hour each day....


Surely he/she is entitled to a lunch-break?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> It doesnt have to go to Switzerland - the Rolex repair place (for the UK or maybe just the affluent SE ) is in Bexley (A2 just inside the M25). They do while you wait valuations but for a service you might have to drop off and pick up later. At least that way you dont have to worry about it getting lost in the post (and don't ask Tim to post it for you Â ). IIRC the security was a bit fierce (unsurprisingly) so best to call ahead to book it in.
> 
> L


We've just sent three rolex watches and a tag to be serviced etc and they have said 8 weeks

going to be end of october now and i want my bloody watch back!

at least i've got an excuse for being late now 

cheers

James


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

A Rolex has to be sent off to be serviced. Go to an authorised Rolex dealer. Last time it took 10 weeks for mine and Â£180.


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Better late than never huh,

Sub Date service is Â£180 as giles said and it is the BEST service you will get for any car/watch/thing. Not only do they service all the inside and replace some springs they also re-seal the casing and bracelet. You could not tell the difference between a serviced one and a brand new one. Shame they dont do a full re-spray with cars everytime as well huh!

Take it to any Rolex Authorised dealer such as Ernest Jones, Watches of Switzerland etc..

Does/can take 8 weeks, things dont move fast in our indutry, we like it nice n slow thank you very much :

In the meantime why not buy another brand new one as a backup : www.blitzwatches.co.uk


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

nowt like cheek ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Try wearing it on your right hand. That should keep it fully wound up. ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Save ya money and buy a copy Rolex :-X


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jonny, i sent my breitling off last year and it took 6 weeks to be done, theres a place here in canary wharf like ernest n jones or watches of switzerland, but they all bascially just send it to rolex!

thats the problem with automatic watches, they need to be serviced every few years! my tag has been 100% accurate for 5 years and thats quartz! you pays yer money and yer takes yer chances!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

I've had expensive watches and 'lost' them just as easily as cheap ones.
The watch that was a backup and is now my main one is a Â£10.00 Casio battery powered waterproof one that has been diving in a couple of oceans and been in cold and hot climates as well. Â It has suffered the odd blow, been used as stop watch and told me the day as well as the date and even has a little light to tell me what time it is in the dark. Â 
Its maintenance has been has cost the price of 2 batteries in 12 years and a run over the watch and strap with an old toothbrush under the tap when its been covered in dust.
The last watch I had stolen when the house was screwed cost just over Â£1300. Â They left the Casio! Â 
It may not be the world's coolest looking watch but the damn thing works!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sent both a Tag and a Seamaster off for service on Sat. 8 weeks service on the Tag, same on the Omega.

No point in rushing. 8)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Sent both a Tag and a Seamaster off for service on Sat. Â 8 weeks service on the Tag, same on the Omega.
> 
> No point in rushing. 8)


i just bought a seamaster broad arrow today ;D
i also have a tag monaco


----------

